# Hello from Aus.



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

G'day and :welcome: to AT Thomas. I hope you enjoy the fun here.


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

*Good to have you here*

Welcome...:welcome: 

Enjoy and have fun....


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

Gush, Tim, you beat me to it.. I thought I could be the first one to say welcome this time.. using the little animation icon you use all the time..

(Just stealing some time between work... )


----------



## Phizinza (Jul 5, 2006)

:darkbeer: Cheers guys.


----------



## Moonlightarcher (May 29, 2006)

I am just kidding..  Tim is really nice and always(almost) the first one to greet new user. Welcome to AT..

We've got nice people here.. Really... you would love it here..


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

cheers :darkbeer: and welcome to AT.


----------



## Phizinza (Jul 5, 2006)

I didn't believe you at first when you said this was a really nice place to surf. As I have been on plenty of other forums and have only found one that is "nice" (that being UltimateSubaru.net.) But here appears to be another! 
Everyone is so willing to give their time away here. 
One interesting thing I have found is the American/World equivalant forums compared to our Australian ones are so much nicer/happer/better. It's weird because Australia is noramlly advertised as a place where everyone is nice to everyone. Which isn't the case at all. We're all a bunch of grumpy old bums (well statistics say we're getting older as a population.)

Thank you all for being so kind. I think I will be here more offen then I first thought.

Cheers,
Thomas


----------



## Clout Master (Jun 25, 2003)

Not sure what part of Aussie your from, but we up in Queensland only have nice people like 2 Dogs ,old dog , roo dog ,Spot and plenty more..


----------



## Phizinza (Jul 5, 2006)

I just don't find they are as friendly on the aus forum. Also the subie aus forum needs a little help.


----------



## Clout Master (Jun 25, 2003)

Phizinza said:


> I just don't find they are as friendly on the aus forum. Also the subie aus forum needs a little help.



It is what you make it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

